# Civilization V



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone played Civilization V? It's release recently and going by the reviews it is one of the best games of the year. Gamespot gave ~ 9/10 and Editor's Choice.

Discuss everything related to Civilization V here.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 5, 2010)

I am getting it today. When i played Civ4 three years ago, I didn't understood a thing. Lets hope that I've improved a bit and understand Civ5.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

thanks bro for making this thread
i'm a big fan of CIV series

however i started this series with CIV 3 gold edition
now i'm looking forward to CIV 5

much heard about it
seen images,trailers,read reviews from different sites

one thing is for sure...this game is gonna be epic


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 7, 2010)

Got Civ 5 Today. Played for an hour. It is really awesome and the interface is sleek. I never thought that I will feel this much at home. All it took was couple of mins of training in Tutorial mode. 

Any one else playing?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 7, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Got Civ 5 Today. Played for an hour. It is really awesome and the interface is sleek. I never thought that I will feel this much at home. All it took was couple of mins of training in Tutorial mode.
> 
> Any one else playing?



awww mannnnnn.....
i really wanna play this game
i'm not able to get one here around

even the * ahem ahem * copy is not available

how is the A.I.?


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 8, 2010)

e-xpress is getting the game for Rs.999


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2010)

^^thanks bro


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 11, 2010)

Woot.. Just completed the game by time with Rome. The game was fantastic. And i was playing in easier mode, so.. i completed the game at the early levels(some wehre around Radio technology invention). And i know that i didn't even scratched the surface of this game. Will play with England tomorrow. This time, in higher difficulty mode.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Woot.. Just completed the game by time with Rome. The game was fantastic. And i was playing in easier mode, so.. i completed the game at the early levels(some wehre around Radio technology invention). And i know that i didn't even scratched the surface of this game. Will play with England tomorrow. This time, in higher difficulty mode.



if u really wanna taste this game then start with custom settings with all victories turned OFF except CONQUEST/DOMINATION and u'll love it

time based victory is the most boring of them all


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 11, 2010)

That will not happen. I'm ready even to surrender one of my towns instead of declaring a war. That china bad ass women intimidated me so many even though she is way more behind me in Eras. And she didn't even agreed to generous proposals I was making. And the Sub-cites were always asking for favors and gave nothing in return.I just want to play the game in a Diplomatic way. Though I may try war rampage for one game just for a change.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 11, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> That will not happen. I'm ready even to surrender one of my towns instead of declaring a war. That china bad ass women intimidated me so many even though she is way more behind me in Eras. And she didn't even agreed to generous proposals I was making. And the Sub-cites were always asking for favors and gave nothing in return.I just want to play the game in a Diplomatic way. Though I may try war rampage for one game just for a change.



hehehe...good for you
well i dunno anything about AI
i heard that its better and more aggressive than CIV 4
so i can expect it to be more challenging than previous one


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 18, 2010)

Started with Egypt on Prince difficulty, Continent style map, 8 major players, Quick pace.
Victorious after about 320+ turns on reaching 2050AD. All research completed. Completed all parts for getting the Science victory. Eliminated all nations except the capital of a single nation (intentionally). 

Had a horrible defeat taking India, don't take it if you have conquest in mind. The unhappiness keeps on mounting.

Take Egypt and go for Pyramids asap. Now watch your workers on the fly.
Soon you'll be watching nuclear subs firing at caravels or Robots squashing pikemen


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 18, 2010)

I was about to play as Egyptians. But i lost my data. I should get this game again.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 19, 2010)

hey i almost forgot to ask u guys one thing?
how is the "world builder" in this game?
does it have more options than the previous one?

and one more thing.....does any one knows that when will be the fall from heaven mod  released?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 22, 2010)

Just go the game, and I'm now playing with Aztec civilization. Will post more after a quick sesssion


----------



## Rahim (Oct 22, 2010)

I just loved Civilisation series but didn't had the time to reach advance stages.
AoE was my favourite.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 22, 2010)

Queen Elizabeth is one pain in the ass. She keeps making fun of me in one way or the other, taking advantage of my diplomatic ruling. Thou, heart less b!tch!

I'm not your city-state, stupid woman.

*i53.tinypic.com/2zo9no1.jpg

If you call me Barbarian one more time... Thee will kick Thou ass

*i52.tinypic.com/rbk0vt.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2010)

^^lol....
thats a nice one
cant u just defeat her
make some alliance and so


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 22, 2010)

she just declared a war against me. And, i just defended my city. After the death of 7 units.. she made a peace agreement.. offered me lot of luxury goods, money.

Now.. something really strange happened..

*i54.tinypic.com/m73nnp.jpg

yea.. gandhi declared a war against me. I helped him a lot when he was facing difficulties initially.. supplied Fur, Gems, Ivory. Made open border agreements with him, Technology agreements too. All of a sudden this happened.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 23, 2010)

^^man!!
and i though spiritual leaders dont start war as a surprise(there are a few exceptions though)


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 24, 2010)

^^In that game he expanded his kingdom and established 20 cities. And conquered two other civilizations(Egyptian, American)


----------



## DigitalDude (Oct 24, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^man!!
> and i though spiritual leaders dont start war as a surprise(there are a few exceptions though)



OT: Gandhi is not a spiritual leader 



_


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2010)

so what is the personality traits of gandhi in this game
in previous one he was :spiritual+industrious


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 24, 2010)

Is Civilization V turn-based like Civilization IV was or is it like AoE?


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2010)

^^most probably its still turn based game like its predecessors


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 24, 2010)

Facepalm


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 24, 2010)

^ you facepalm too much 

Just constructed The Manhattan Project. And.. 2 turns away for the production of atomic bomb.I once said to Queen Elizabeth.. "You'll pay for this someday". This day is the day.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 24, 2010)

^^one bomb from my side too
i just hated her comments


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2010)

holy hell.. dropped the bomb on London. But he radiation was a bit beyond my expectation. London was my neighboring city.. and i nucked it. The radiation passed 3 tiles beyond the English border. 5 tiles in my territory got destroyed and radiated. And, there was this quote about the nukes...

"None will grow in these lands except hatred and vengeance" That is such a true.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2010)

^^totally agreed
but nuking is fun


----------



## gagan007 (Oct 25, 2010)

sounds fun guys. I am playing RoN till day with my friends. Never tried Civilization..gotta try it I guess


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2010)

u shud try once at least
however RON is one of my till date


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2010)

Rise of Nation, is a piece of classic. The best RPG game ever made. Hands down.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 25, 2010)

So, is this game fun? Should I get it?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 25, 2010)

you should get it. No steep learning curve involved. I just picked the game up.. I never played any civilization game before. And I spent Hours and Hours in this word.. without even realizing.

Just get the game. Spend some 30mins exploring the game concepts. It has robust HELP system too.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 11, 2010)

Guys...still have not got this game. What are the system requirements? Does it require a high end machine, unlike it's predecessors?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

Minimum Requirements

Operating System: Windows® XP SP3/ Windows® Vista SP2/ Windows® 7
Processor: Dual Core CPU
Memory: 2GB RAM
Hard Disk Space: 8 GB Free
DVD-ROM Drive: Required for disc-based installation
Video: 256 MB ATI HD2600 XT or better, 256 MB nVidia 7900 GS or better, or Core i3 or better integrated graphics
Sound: DirectX 9.0c-compatible sound card
DirectX®: DirectX® version 9.0c

Recommended Requirements

Operating System: Windows® Vista SP2/ Windows® 7
Processor: 1.8 GHz Quad Core CPU
Memory: 4 GB RAM
Hard Disk Space: 8 GB Free
DVD-ROM Drive: Required for disc-based installation
Video: 512 MB ATI 4800 series or better, 512 MB nVidia 9800 series or better
Sound: DirectX 9.0c-compatible sound card
DirectX®: DirectX® version 11


As of me.. I ran with everything set to max with a q8200,HD4890,4gb ram. And i get lag when i zoom out to complete world and pan. when i zoom in, it played really smooth.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2010)

^^which resolution?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

1400x900 @ 59hz.


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 11, 2010)

This game still puts the same black magic of one......more.....turn...... Didn't knew when it was 6'o clock in the morning. 

PS: Started at 10:00 p.m


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

^ yup, same was with me. Started at 10Am, before I even realized it was dinner time. I was like... "just one more turn. I will close the game then" all the time.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 11, 2010)

^^^Wow, everyone seems to much addicted to this. HAVE to get this one when I am back in India.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

it is Uber addictive. Especially during the classical and renaissance era.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 26, 2011)

*Civilization V discussions*

Hello,

I created this thread to discuss everything related to Civ 5, one of my favourite games. Instead of shooting around and killing everything on sight, this game actually requires some strategy and tactics and planning like chess to defeat the AI. The AI is very smart. You can discuss your tips, strategies, etc. I updated the game with all the latest patches, etc. 

For the last couple of months I have been trying and trying to beat the AI on Prince difficulty but I am unable. I am unable to strike the right balance between army development and city defense, gold, culture and diplomacy. It is usually in the middle game that I realize I cannot win this.

Anyone has some tips and strategies to share?

CivFanatics, BTW is a very good site for civ resources.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 27, 2011)

Price difficulty is beatable, IMO. You just need to adopt to the tactics and policies that suits your play style.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 29, 2011)

Oops sorry, I totally forgot that I had created a thread on the same topic earlier.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 29, 2011)

Installing the game. Don't know where this takes me. 

Last time I was playing this game.. I was away from the home. In a hostel. No damn was given when I was playing this game non stop for hours. Every day. Now.. I'm in home. Lets see if the old attitude of 'Just One more move, before I go to bed' for the next 100 moves returns or not.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 29, 2011)

^^You will get that feeling - just one more move - again.


----------



## deepak8286 (Aug 30, 2011)

can any one please tell me what is this game all about?

is it similiar to aoe?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 30, 2011)

deepak8286 said:


> can any one please tell me what is this game all about?
> 
> is it similiar to aoe?



Civilization V - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

AOE is RTS.
Civ 5 is turn based strategy.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone having problem of game getting stuck after pressing next turn button and recovering  when its our time to act. Shall i owe this to my igp?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 21, 2011)

My PC will stuck for a brief time.. when i hit next step. Depending on the number of opponents and small cities, the time increases.processor bottleneck, I guess. Because.. there are too many AI threads running. From what I read, Each civilization will have 4 individual AI threads running and tracking all your respective moves. So, couple that with the number of civilizations. you must have a good processor to pull off every move without getting stuck when you are in heat of a battle with multiple nations.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 21, 2011)

but vamsi my proccy is far exceeding recommended system requirements. i will update when i receive my GPU back.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Anyone having problem of game getting stuck after pressing next turn button and recovering  when its our time to act. Shall i owe this to my igp?



stuck for how many seconds?
its normal for 2-3 seconds if you are playing on 
-->huge map
-->10+ civs
-->14+ city states
-->tutorial level:beginner


----------



## FilledVoid (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm a huge Strategy game fan and Ive played Civ 4 quite alot. Have to get Civ 5 though. Although the youtube videos sort of looked like it was more of an RTS than a turn based game? 

If there's any other game other than these kind that I like its chess.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 22, 2011)

They just fine tuned the elements and introduced some newthing. It is still a hardcore TBS at it's heart. But, to be frank, I found Civ4 a bit more enjoyable.


@piyush,

My game setup is not even close to what you have mentioned. But when I am deep into the game. Like after ~200moves, the game momentarily pauses no mater what (quite often, if not always). Might be some engine limitation. Might be my processor bottleneck.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Sep 22, 2011)

Piyush said:


> stuck for how many seconds?
> its normal for 2-3 seconds if you are playing on
> -->huge map
> -->10+ civs
> ...



now since yesterday the game is becoming unresponsive during next turn. sometimes the problem solves by itself, it becomes responsive and sometimes windows notification appears to close the programme


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 8, 2011)

All probs gone with 6950.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 8, 2011)

congrats and happy CIVing


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 24, 2012)

i bought it at steam, worked fine for 1-2 days, now gets stuck at loading screen forever, any help?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 24, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i bought it at steam, worked fine for 1-2 days, now gets stuck at loading screen forever, any help?



try searching steam forums


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2014)

Is this game pure turn based or have some RTS elements as well ??


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Apr 18, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Is this game pure turn based or have some RTS elements as well ??


Turn based only


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Turn based only



Oh good then. have this in my library, now will give it a try after XCOM EU.


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Apr 18, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Oh good then. have this in my library, now will give it a try after XCOM EU.


You have the vanilla version or dlcs too??


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> You have the vanilla version or dlcs too??



Just 2 DLCs
1. Civ & Scenario pack - Mongols & Gengis Khans
2. Gods and Kings


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Apr 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Just 2 DLCs
> 1. Civ & Scenario pack - Mongols & Gengis Khans
> 2. Gods and Kings


Good. Base game is good but these dlcs(especially gods and kings) really add to the value. Brave New World is also good


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2014)

Sarang\m/ said:


> Good. Base game is good but these dlcs(especially gods and kings) really add to the value. Brave New World is also good



Will see if I can buy other DLCs when they get on sale.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 24, 2014)

Recently picked up CIV 5 complete pack from Steam.

Should I play the vanilla version of CIV 5(i.e without DLCs like BNW and Gods & kids) or should I directly jump in with them?

I'm a newbie to such games hence I'm asking


----------



## Cyberghost (Oct 21, 2014)

Civilization 5 is free to play this week PC Gamer


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 22, 2014)

thetechfreak said:


> Recently picked up CIV 5 complete pack from Steam.
> 
> Should I play the vanilla version of CIV 5(i.e without DLCs like BNW and Gods & kids) or should I directly jump in with them?
> 
> I'm a newbie to such games hence I'm asking



Playing with DLC is fun...


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2014)

What are the potential dangers on declaring war on someone who denounced you earlier multiple time in this game? How big an army is required to fully take over a different country? Thinking of hitting one major country, what do you guys recommend?


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2014)

Damn this game is hard.

BTW need a suggestion, I have Civ 5 Complete Edition. Should I start directly with all the DLCs enabled or with some disabled like Gods and Kings and Brave New World ??


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Damn this game is hard.
> 
> BTW need a suggestion, I have Civ 5 Complete Edition. Should I start directly with all the DLCs enabled or with some disabled like Gods and Kings and Brave New World ??



Game is not so hard just focus on science.add new cities,find other civilizations and try to held the world congress in your capital, start with all dlcs


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks. Will start will all DLCs then.

Completed tutorials. Damn they are like long missions.


----------

